# Power Unit Fan runs continously



## ozzie1451 (Jul 24, 2004)

The fan of the power unit runs constantly. I have win xp2 computer. The power unit fan on the other computer I have runs only when needed (most probably when it is hot). Is there a way to control the fan and run it when needed. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ysrfreak (Dec 30, 2004)

ozzie1451 said:


> The fan of the power unit runs constantly. I have win xp2 computer. The power unit fan on the other computer I have runs only when needed (most probably when it is hot). Is there a way to control the fan and run it when needed. Thanks for your help.


Yes there is actually, but it depends on where you live...If you've seen any Mutant Mod products around your area or if you order online search for them and they carry a Fan Controller, it's truly awesome, you have 3 speeds for 3 different fans. Heres the Linky Winky. They also got White and Silver.

IMO I think it's a great product and when I get my enw case it's probly going to be the first assesory installed after the mobo, cpu, hdd, etc....


----------

